# What Tent to Buy



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am in the market for a decent tent. I do not have a ton of money, actually I am border line on justifying the purchase but for the first time the wife agrees it is a good idea.

Anyhow, I am looking for the best bang for the buck. I cannot afford hundreds of dollars but I want simple to setup, roomy and something that will last. I expect we will use it maybe 3-5 times a year tops.

Any suggestions beyond stay at a hotel ?


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would try to hit up garage sales.....just make sure they set it up for you, so YOU know how when the time comes, and make sure all of the poles are there, no holes in it, etc. I bought a brand new Remmington 10X10 @ a g/s for $10. ((Heck, as a matter of fact, I've gotten 99% of my camping eqp. at garage sales. ))


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Frantz

Not to "throw water on your fire"...but you get what you pay for...so let's say you use it 5 times a year...now if you were to stay in a hotel ..... those 5 stays will cost about $200.00 (approx)...... now this amount will get you a fair tent...
Not really knowing what you mean by "roomy" or how much the wife enjoys tenting...I would guess something in the $250.00 range may fit your bill...
Again only my opinion...but if you can not get something large enough...that will keep you warm and dry...save your money till you can...
Good luck
Moss


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Much to consider. Time of year, summer/winter? Number of people. Rustic camp where a smaller tent is easier to find a location or in a campground were there is somewhat "level" ground. I myself like wall tents that have a vertical wall and a height that I can stand in. Check out this site. http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___S20146 There other sites to look at!

Backpacking?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info, suggestions and links.

Good questions Frank. I like the dome because it is something I will at least attempt to put up yself, maybe ask a nearby camper to assist. Mostly we will camp the campgrounds. I would like to get into a few of the outings here on MS and we have been invited to visit with more MS friends over Labor Day on Hardy Pond and I just miss it.

I don't see a lot of hiking in my future and if we eventually went that route, I would most likely get his and hers cheapos for those 2 outings.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Frantz said:


> ... I am looking for the best bang for the buck. I cannot afford hundreds of dollars but I want simple to setup, roomy and something that will last....


Consider the Eureka Timberline series; you can often find them on sale at Campmor, Cabela's etc. We still have and use the one we bought new for a backpacking trip to Colorado in 1980 - I'd say that was $120 well spent :lol:


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

A lot of people spend alot of money on tents. Most people use tents during warm weather just for sleeping. I use my tents all year long even in the winter. I have a great bag and a cot and am never cold. Is a $500 tent going to make me more comfortable? Probably not.

The last 2 tents I've had were both dome style Colemen. One is 12 years old and the only reason I bought a new one is because my family sometimes camps with me. Both of these tents are easy to put up by yourself even in the dark. With that being said I camp about 20 days a year.

Save your money and buy a $70-100 Coleman.

Marco


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't beat the old canvas style tents. I love being able to stand up in mine..Got one off craigslist for 50 bucks.


----------



## sb_troutsman (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll second the Eureka Timberline series! You can't go wrong with this tent. I've used and abused mine for about 20 years now and it has never leaked a drop. If I had to buy a tent, I'd buy another one - but I don't need to because mine is still going strong!

Matt


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Ditto on the Eureka Timberline! Great tent for the money.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

what marco said...I bought a coleman last year for around $80. Plenty of room and easy to set up. Depends on how much you camp, but this tent is good enough for me.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Some of the Eurekas also have a rebate on them now too. Mine doesn't leak even in the heaviest rain.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If you go with a Eureka Timberline, make sure you go with the outfitter's series that have the bathtub floor. I've been to enough boy scout camps where the Eureka Timberline XT were used and seen enough wet floors and sleeping bags to steer me away.... Also you said roomy. Just remember that those big roomy cabin type tents by Coleman or whoever are the first ones to come down in a storm. If you want roomy and one that will stand up to a storm you'd be better off with one of those Cabelas outfitter type tents.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

I have used a eureka for years and never got wet even in the heaviest rains. Excellent quality for the price. A good value.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Steve said:


> If you go with a Eureka Timberline, make sure you go with the outfitter's series that have the bathtub floor. I've been to enough boy scout camps where the Eureka Timberline XT were used and seen enough wet floors and sleeping bags to steer me away.... Also you said roomy. Just remember that those big roomy cabin type tents by Coleman or whoever are the first ones to come down in a storm. If you want roomy and one that will stand up to a storm you'd be better off with one of those Cabelas outfitter type tents.


BIG DITTO on what Steve says. Our troop used to have regular Timberlines, much with the same result. After that, we been using some discontinued A-Frame Colemans, which have been great, especially for 30.00/tent. The Timberline Outfitters, as Steve said are very nice, however, cheapest I have seen the Timberline Outfitter 4's lately are for 220.00. 

Make sure whatever you buy, the floor is at least 1000 mm Polyurethane, and factory sealed. Also, look for a 210 denier aka 4 oz Oxford Nylon floor for years of use and abuse. A full rainfly that covers the tent almost completely is a good, otherwise pay due diligence to how the exposed tent surface is treated. 

If you are looking for a tent that you can stand up in, check out ALPS Mountaineering Taurus 5 Outfitter. Aluminum poles, 4 oz 1500 mm PU coated floor, full rainfly with 2 vestibules. Only 2 poles, with clips and is easy to set up by yourself. Been caught in a couple of good storms and stayed as dry as a bone. This tent retails for 299.99, but you can try sign up as a field tester, for which you can get up to 60% off. Or, if you are involved in Scouting, they offer significant savings for registered Scouters. You can't beat the quality for the money.

Another nice looking 3 season tent that looks pretty versatile is the Eureka Sunrise 8, which also sports a heavy duty floor, has great ventilation for the summer, yet pretty weatherproof for the cooler times of year. Campmor and Altrec had them for 149.00


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

agree with the Eureka group. have 2 Eureka timberlines--a 4 person & 6 person. The 6 person has been around for 25 years and it's just about time for a new one. The 4 person is still like new--about 20 years old. always use a ground cloth with each, and as I aged used another ground cloth inside to protect the floor from the cot legs. both are outfitter series and we have NEVER been wet in these tents--the full fly is the key to staying dry. they are simply amazing tents and will give the best value for the $$$.
these 2 tents were used over the years by a family of 5 campers. 

Here's a lilttle something, from one camper to another: 

Pacing frantically, camper one says, "I'm a wigwam, I' a teepee, I'm a wigwam, I'm a teepee."
The other camper replies, "Relax! You're too tense!":lol:


----------

